# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Easy to read poem?

## Androvsky

Is there a poem by Pushkin (or anyone) that is fairly easy to read, so i can practice? 
If anyone could recomend one. 
ty  ::

----------


## Gerty

> Is there a poem by Pushkin (or anyone) that is fairly easy to read, so i can practice? 
> If anyone could recomend one. 
> ty

 Do you care for poems for kids? I loved it when I was a teen  http://lib.ru/POEZIQ/BARTO/dumaj.txt   ::

----------


## Androvsky

Все я делаю для мамы:
Для нее играю гаммы,
Для нее хожу к врачу,
Математику учу.  
All I am making for mummy:
For her I am playing I am playing scales,
For her I go to the dentist,
I teach mathematics.    
I have a feeling that i have done something wrong here :P

----------


## pranki

Why dentist? Not only dentist   ::

----------


## Friendy

> For her I go to the dentist,

 to the doctor (that includes dentists too because in Russian dentists are also called doctors)  

> I teach mathematics.

 I study mathematics

----------


## Gerty

I think "Все я делаю для мамы" means "All the things, that do, I'm doing them for my mom". Not for myself, but for here to be happy.   ::  
Try this one, it is simpler 
СОВЕСТЬ 
     Я кошку выставил (to throw out) за дверь,
     Сказал, что не впущу.
     Весь день ищу ее теперь,
     Везде ее ищу. 
     Из-за нее вторую ночь
     Все повторяется, точь-в-точь,
     Во сне, как наяву: 
     Я прогоняю кошку прочь,
     Я прогоняю кошку прочь,
     Потом опять зову.

----------


## Milanya1

Плачет киска в коридоре,
У неё большое горе.
Злые люди бедной киске
Не дают украсть сосиски. 
Борис Заходер

----------


## Gerty

> Плачет киска в коридоре,
> У неё большое горе.
> Злые люди бедной киске
> Не дают украсть сосиски.

 Some cruel people don't let the poor pussy get the sausage...   ::

----------


## Milanya1

Кошка Вьюшка
                                   (Ода) 
                        Есть много известных Кошек,
                        (Не говоря о Котах!),
                        Прославленных в разное время
                        И в самых разных местах.
                        И вот наша Вьюшка отважно
                        Вступает в их избранный круг -
                        Простая рыжая кошка,
                        Почти без всяких заслуг... 
                        Славными именами
                        Украшен кошачий род!
                        ...Кот, Который Наплакал...
                        ...Кот Ученый... Чеширский Кот...
                        ...Кошка из Кошкина дома...
                        (Как забыть о ее судьбе!)
                        ...Первая Кошка (Которая
                        Бродила Сама по Себе)... 
                        В Древнем Египте Кошки
                        Числились даже в богах;
                        Есть ли на свете невежда,
                        Незнакомый с Котом в Сапогах?..
                        ...И к этим-то славным Кошкам
                        (И знаменитым Котам)
                        Присоединяется Вьюшка,
                        Которая Спит НЕ ТАМ. 
                        Да, Вьюшка не ищет покоя,
                        Уюта и темноты -
                        Того, что ищут все Кошки
                        (И некоторые Коты!).
                        НЕ ТАМ она спит, где надо,
                        А только наоборот -
                        ТАМ, где спать не подумает
                        Ни Кошка, ни даже Кот. 
                        Вы спросите: "И за это,
                        За это к ней слава пришла?
                        Не за какой-нибудь подвиг,
                        А за то, что она спала?"
                        Вы скажете: "Так не бывает!"
                        Вы фыркнете: "Ерунда!"
                        Вы, может быть, расхохочетесь...
                        А я вам отвечу: "Да!" 
                        "Да, можете не сомневаться! -
                        Я вам скажу в ответ, -
                        За это и только за это
                        Воспел нашу Вьюшку поэт!
                        И верьте - на громкое имя
                        Имеет она все права:
                        Она в своем деле добилась
                        Небывалого мастерства!" 
                        Кто может спать в мясорубке
                        (Если мама готовит фарш!),
                        На граммофонной пластинке
                        (Когда исполняется марш!),
                        Под душем (когда купаются),
                        На венике (если метут),
                        А Вьюшка - не сомневайтесь! -
                        Спит себе, тут как тут! 
                        Нет места в нашей квартире,
                        Где бы она не спала -
                        От А
                            (бажура)
                        До Я
                            (щика письменного стола).
                        Вы можете перечислить
                        (Если сможете!) весь алфавит,
                        Ручаюсь, на каждой букве
                        Эта рыжая кошка спит! 
                        Спала на дверном засове,
                        Когда прибивали засов!
                        Спала на секундной стрелке
                        И на маятнике часов,
                        Спала на страницах журнала
                        (И я с ней дремал заодно),
                        И даже... спала на подушке,
                        Что строжайше запрещено! 
                        Надеюсь... Нет, я уверен:
                        Теперь вы согласны со мной
                        Слава досталась Вьюшке
                        Отнюдь не дешевой ценой!
                        Недаром толпы поклонников
                        Так и ходят за ней по пятам,
                        И просят* автограф у Кошки,
                        Которая Спит НЕ ТАМ!
                        ______________
                        * Боюсь, что понапраснy  
Борис Владимирович Заходер

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Some cruel people don't let the poor pussy get the sausage...

   ::  What did you just write?   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by Milanya  Плачет киска в коридоре,
> У неё большое горе.
> Злые люди бедной киске
> Не дают украсть сосиски.   Some cruel people don't let the poor pussy get the sausage...

 Are not "киска" and "сосиски" мат?

----------


## net surfer

> Are not "киска" and "сосиски" мат?

 Nope.

----------


## adoc

Hey, who let Gerty in here?  Can anyone like BAN her or something?   ::   
Writer, my a$$   ::

----------


## Milanya1

> Are not "киска" and "сосиски" мат?

 сосиска - sausage; frankfurter;  frank; Frankfurt sausage  
киска - kitty, puss; pussy; pussy cat

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Are not "киска" and "сосиски" мат?   сосиска - sausage; frankfurter;  frank; Frankfurt sausage  
> киска - kitty, puss; pussy; pussy cat

 Hmm.  Sounds kinda мат to me.

----------


## net surfer

> Hmm.  Sounds kinda мат to me.

 Believe me, it's not. Yeah, you can call a penis "сосиска" because they look alike (the shape). And you can call a vagina "киска" (don't know why though). But it's not мат. You have the same word in English - "wiener" and "pussy" and their general meanings aren't offensive at all.

----------


## Friendy

Once I even saw this poem on the official stand in детская поликлиника.  ::

----------


## Gerty

It was just a naive translation!    ::

----------


## Milanya1

> Originally Posted by Milanya        Originally Posted by kwatts59  Are not "киска" and "сосиски" мат?   сосиска - sausage; frankfurter;  frank; Frankfurt sausage  
> киска - kitty, puss; pussy; pussy cat   Hmm.  Sounds kinda мат to me.

 Каждый понимает в меру своей испорченности.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

учтите русские друзья! 
NEVER say in English the word "pu**y" unless it follows with "cat", as in "pussy cat". Your intentions might be nicer than Mother Theresa on a warm day, but you might easily offend some light-hearted person if you just say the "p word". I don't want any of you to end up in the hospital with a fractured limb...  
And if you, in addition, start talking about sausages... well, you are basically saying: please hit me in the face?   ::  
The p word is ALWAYS offensive alone.   ::

----------


## DDT

> учтите русские друзья! 
> NEVER say in English the word "pu**y" unless it follows with "cat", as in "pussy cat". 
> :

 This is not true except  maybe in America. Don't let narrow minded thinking ever prevent you from using words that have been aceptable for hundreds of years. Why we even have kids nursery rhymes about "Puss In Boots" . These days it is alright to say a weak man is a "Pussy"  or a "Puss" or a "Wuss" . Why hell even my dear old mum uses the word.
Never say NEVER.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, why take the risk? It is one of those unfortunate words that has become a fallen star. Ok, maybe not in Australia or the UK, but in America it is considered very rude. It is like the word кончить in russian, a normal hard-working word that has been respectedly used for centuries, but has developed a negative connotation to it... many elderly russians still use that word with no bad thought what so ever... 
Come on Americans, back me up here! Is the p word a normal happy word, or a naughty one?

----------


## net surfer

> And if you, in addition, start talking about sausages... well, you are basically saying: please hit me in the face?

 Well, then tell me how should I call these: 
1) Сосиски  
2) Варёная колбаса  
3) Сырокапчёная колбаса  
I'm really interested.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Dude,  
I said IN ADDITION. 
A sausage is a sausage, very normal. But if you say sausage and pus*y in the same sentence, I am sorry, but you will be misunderstood!

----------


## saibot

kalinka has a point.  Those two words...together...in a sentece... 
That has only one meaning.  Even if it is harmless, you are still gonna be misunderstood. 
For example... 
The pus*y eats the sausage.  
Harmless enough...but whats the first thing that went through your mind?

----------


## net surfer

> Dude,  
> I said IN ADDITION. 
> A sausage is a sausage, very normal. But if you say sausage and pus*y in the same sentence, I am sorry, but you will be misunderstood!

 Man, it was a plain question, not a tricky one. I just wanted to know how should I call that food. Will you care to answer it?

----------


## kwatts59

I did a google search on "pu**y".   ::  
I got 3,840,000 hits and they were not all about pussy-cats.   ::

----------


## saibot

I'll bet 2 of them were about cats...
Do a google image search...i promise all the pictures you get will be of cute fluffy kittens   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=net surfer] 

> Dude,  
> I said IN ADDITION. 
> A sausage is a sausage, very normal. But if you say sausage and pus*y in the same sentence, I am sorry, but you will be misunderstood!

 Man, it was a plain question, not a tricky one. I just wanted to know how should I call that food. Will you care to answer it?[/quote:3rii21gx] 
Oh it was a serious one?   ::   Sorry! I thought we were following a different theme here. 
The translations are pretty straight forward: 
1) Sausage
2) Cooked Sausage
3) Smoked Sausage (maybe even dry sausage) 
For more information on sausage types go here:   http://www.oscarenterprises.f2s.com/sausage_types.html

----------


## Scorpio

> учтите русские друзья! 
> NEVER say in English the word "pu**y" unless it follows with "cat", as in "pussy cat". Your intentions might be nicer than Mother Theresa on a warm day, but you might easily offend some light-hearted person if you just say the "p word". I don't want any of you to end up in the hospital with a fractured limb...  
> And if you, in addition, start talking about sausages... well, you are basically saying: please hit me in the face?   
> The p word is ALWAYS offensive alone.

 American English (or it's just "American" already?) seems to be evolving in a very ugly way. What did it done with a quite innocent word "pussy"?
According to my old dictionary -- "Sovetskaya Entsiklopedia, Moscow, 1970": 
- *pussy* ['pusi]: 
1) киска;
2) мягкий пушистый предмет. 
and that's all! 
This word causes a some very peculiar associations for americans, probably. Why them don't try to think about sex -- for, at least, 10 minutes a day?  ::

----------


## kwatts59

I did a google on "weiner" and it appears to be a pretty non-obscene word (hot-dog, sausage, etc.).  I would have thought otherwise.
Anyway, I did find this funny pic

----------


## net surfer

*kalinka_vinnie*, thanks!  *kwatts59*, lol

----------


## Friendy

And what if one is saying "pussy" while patting a cat?

----------


## saibot

Even when talking about cats, this word is still funny sounding.  No matter who you say it to, or what context you use it, it will be undertsood what you meant, but there will always a little chuckle. 
There is a pretty funny case of Johnny Carson making a joke about this word. 
On his show, he was interviewing an actress named Zsa Zsa Gabor, who was one of the biggest sex symbols of the time.  She brought her cat with her to the show.  In a completely innocent way, she asked Johnny, "Would you like to pet my pussy?"  And he replied, "Sure.  If you'd just move that damn cat out of the way."

----------


## Gerty

Guys, easy, I am choking with my lunch here....   ::   ::   ::   ::   
Do you remember: in "Shrek-1" the gingerbread Man said to Lord Farquaad: "Eat me"...   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Some cruel people don't let the poor pussy get the sausage...

  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  
ROFL. You might get into some serious trouble saying this.   ::

----------


## Milanya1

Честное слово, я не могла представить себе, что маленькое невинное стихотворение о кошечке вызовет такую бурную дискуссию.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну ж... стих хорош, а просто перевод как-то не был совсем так

----------


## DDT

> And what if one is saying "pussy" while patting a cat?

  This was always quite normal in the rest of the English speaking world. If this has changed perhaps  one of our resident  pommies (oops I mean English) will chime in here?

----------


## adoc

> Anyway, I did find this funny pic

 And if these were cats, the caption would be: "Look what the pussy brought in"

----------


## Rtyom

> American English (or it's just "American" already?) seems to be evolving in a very ugly way. What did it done with a quite innocent word "pussy"?
> According to my old dictionary -- "Sovetskaya Entsiklopedia, Moscow, 1970": 
> - *pussy* ['pusi]: 
> 1) киска;
> 2) мягкий пушистый предмет. 
> and that's all! 
> This word causes a some very peculiar associations for americans, probably. Why them don't try to think about sex -- for, at least, 10 minutes a day?

 And don't forget that even in our times not every offensive meaning is included in various dictionories! Speaking of Soviet times, it had been inadmissible!

----------


## ST

how about some children`s sadistic poems? Like: 
Голые бабы по небу летят:
В баню попал реактивный снаряд. 
Or may be digital poems (read numbers in Russian): 
17 30 48,
140 10 01...
126 138
140 3 501!!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

I really liked the numeric one.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

somebody say pommie?
i think pussy as a cat will always generate a chuckle. remember in the 60s, you could say you were gay and you were just a happy guy!  
when i was in moscow some studant had a mug with something like 'naughty pussy' and a picture of a grinning cat on it. when she asked why i was laughing i proceeded to tell her all the stuff theats been written on this thread.
use this word with caution!   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> And what if one is saying "pussy" while patting a cat?

 I would use the word "kitty". 
Patting a pussy sounds strange.

----------


## net surfer

Since we started to post funny pictures about _stuff_... I came across one, not about weiner/pussy though but about boobs :)

----------


## kwatts59

::

----------


## kwatts59

I was listening to some music and I heard a song by Katia Lel called "Муси Пуси".  I plugged the words into my online dictionary and could not find out what it meant.  Does anybody know what this means?

----------


## Rtyom

Specifically nonsense words never understood outside the culture it evolved in. 
...And you forgot a hyphen between them.

----------


## Friendy

http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=2355  ::

----------


## adoc

> I was listening to some music and I heard a song by Katia Lel called "Муси Пуси".  I plugged the words into my online dictionary and could not find out what it meant.  Does anybody know what this means?

 Just affectionate baby talk, not much to it. Like cootchie-coo or googoo gaga.

----------

